# Turbo Carnage



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

My Rotomaster 60-1 T04s recently had a exhaust turbine failure...
and i cannot find what did it.
no evidence of anything foreign in the d/p or Cat at all. its all 100% clean.
The compressor side is 100% fine with no damage at all, and the bearings and the cartridge feel fine.
the turbo isnt that old, got it last august and i have no clue what did this, if it was something forign or turbine fatigue maybe??
the engine still ran fine for the ride home after this happend on the highway.the engine still is 100%,no ticks or knocks so i dont think anything came out of it or did any damage internaly.
i am going to do a compression test tonight to make sure.
it gave out at 20psi in 3rd, and sounded EXACTLY like a boost coupler letting go.
i immediately pulled over to fix the coupler, but couldnt find a blown one or blown boost pipe anywhere......
so got back in and tried to fire it up again, and it ran no problem but at 2000rpm would start to make this crazy whine sound, which i knew right away was the turbocharger.
So came home took it apart to find this........


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

if this was something foreign, i dont understand how only two of the blades got smashed????

AND you can definatly see heat stress on some of the blades.
could one of those two just have cracked and letgo?? causing all this other damage


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

rotomaster company sucks, I have a few broken turbo only a few miles,
the company is no guarantee for their products http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://media.snimka.bg/0182/006619365.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/0182/006619366.jpg


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_



looks like the casting in the hotside had some severe heat fatigue, where the grove is cut, and is gets thin, it probably flaked/ started to peel inwards and then the wheel caught it


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_










looks like the casting in the hotside had some severe heat fatigue, where the grove is cut, and and the casting gets thin, it probably flaked/ started to peel inwards and then the wheel caught it


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
looks like the casting in the hotside had some severe heat fatigue, where the grove is cut, and and the casting gets thin, it probably flaked/ started to peel inwards and then the wheel caught it

thats exactly what it looks like to me.

and i am 100% positive there is absolutely nothing in the downpipe or in the highflow cat.
there is also no damage at all to the honeycone in the cat, like as if nothing hit it at all!!








and at this point, Clay @ CTS says it probably wont be warranty


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

and like i said, this all happend @ 20psi top of 3rd gear, hauling ass down the highway









but i cannot find a single peice of evidence pointing towards something coming out of the engine.
it still ran no problem for the ride home and i took it easy on it, but it sounded 100% fine at idle with next to no spool out of the turbo sitting in the driveway when i got home, so i was baffled, TILL i got the turbo off.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

My first roto died in 500 miles at 5psi. It was covered under warranty for an unspecified reason....


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (GinsterMan98)*

I know my way around a turbo enough that i was able to properly remove the two housings and the exhaust turbine and shaft obviously. to take proper pics and send them into Clay, and now i don't think theyll warranty it at all....... 









is it possible to buy a new balanced shaft and just replace it?


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

looks like you have high egt,s


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (ade007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_looks like you have high egt,s 

i was running a tad rich.
like 11.5 in full boost


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

the turbine blades would be white if egts were too high. colour looks fine to me. it's just a bad turbo. would you trust another one?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_the turbine blades would be white if egts were too high. colour looks fine to me. it's just a bad turbo. would you trust another one? 

at this point i dont know what to think.....
paid like 800$ Canadian for it back in august....


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: (ade007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_looks like you have high egt,s 

I would think that high EGT's would look white on the fins, his looks the same as any turbo I have had apart, RotoMaster used to be the shiz back in the 70s and 80s and was used by aviation engineers all the time, they then sold to Gerrett and was mothballed, since they where reopened by Roto inc, sounds like they went down hill too me! buying metal from china? who knows, get a Turbonetics! or something with stainless hot side.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

this is it as it came out of the box from CTS Turbo.
I didnt have 1500$ at the time so i got this for like $695 us.
Rotomaster 60-1 with a .70 compressor side. Seemed like a good deal ,and the quality seemed great and it ran strong for like a couple 1000km.
it is looking more and more like that housing could of caused this.....






and the car it went into


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

wtf... i just noticed CTS turbo doesnt even sell Rotomaster anymore.
and both email addresses on the rotomaster site don't work.........


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re:*

id would still check the egt with your next turbo just to be safe from the pics you posted the tips look grey melted in parts on of the tips and broken off ...ive seen the tips burn off a turbine wheel due to timing retard with no white wheels .... also seen white wheels that are fine caused by the black soot when burned turns the wheel white 
eg


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My guess is that the blanket held in too much heat for the turbine housing, and the housing just suffered from heat fatigue.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

The machine work to the exhaust housing where the wheel passes doesn't look that good in the original photos. Crap cast if you ask me.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (DieGTi)*

Look between 4 and 8 o'clock in this photo. That area should be smooth. The lines and markings in the housing around the wheel look like multiple air pockets indicating a poor casting. There are plenty of engineers on here... speak up you brainy types!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (DieGTi)*

Atleast yours was relatively intact. I popped one on my TDI last year and I didn't even find the exhaust turbine or center shaft, they flew out the exhaust and landed in the road, this was all I had left from the compressor wheel
_Note: This was not a Rotomaster turbo, stock Borg Warner_









_Modified by KubotaPowered at 11:55 AM 4-16-2010_


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 11:56 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (KubotaPowered)*

The turbine blade tips as well as the inside of the housing looks almost melted or surffered heat errorsion







just speculation
To really look at the quality of the casting you can't always tell by the surface, you have to cut the piece open where you can inspect the smooth area's and look for porosity and air bubbles.


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (GTijoejoe)*

Did any rotomasters make it past 20psi and live? For $900 you can get a new garrett/precision 60-1, and not have to worry about that kind of crap. Thats not heat that did that, thats just bad manufacturing IMO


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

I cant tell the difference b/w that and an ebay turbo ..mabie im missing something but...i dont know


----------



## Mr Boosted (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

could compresser surge cause a lot of stress on the turbo aswell


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Boosted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Boosted* »_could compresser surge cause a lot of stress on the turbo aswell


x2
i was also wondering if surge could help cause this....
my D/V did flutter quite a bit


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

surge can have negative effects on bearings however It really looks like a casting and or a machining flaw and heat were the culprits


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
looks like the casting in the hotside had some severe heat fatigue, where the grove is cut, and is gets thin, it probably flaked/ started to peel inwards and then the wheel caught it

i agree with this guy....the shaft doesnt looked worn from the pics.... pretty crazy......i bet that turbo is like a glow worm with that blanket on there..... monitor your egt's next time around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Carnage (Corradokcid)*

damn dude that just sux
i feel your pain


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Rotomaster as a company was sold a while ago and the only Rotomater thing about it is the name. The housings look like the generic Chinese housings now, that leads me to believe that they're made in China.
Sorry...


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

another quality cts product. go clay.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (1.8t67)*

ghey


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (16V VW)*

Stop right there with the comments, Clay is a great guy dudes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and anyone thats dealt with him, will back me up.
he's taking care of me. he's trying to get me some Garrett replacement parts.
exhaust blades/shaft, balanced with a new compressor wheel.
as for the tiny fracture in the housing, i'm just going to neatly clean that up in there with a die grinder.
and re-assemble and hope for the best.

Either way, i got an amazing deal on the turbo and how much can u really expect for 700$. when 2500$ turbos are out there.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

umm, ok. i have first hand experience with clays junk turbos, and well....they're junk. he sells junk because guys like you would rather make a friend than build a car. don't worry, it'll happen again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_Stop right there with the comments, Clay is a great guy dudes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and anyone thats dealt with him, will back me up.
he's taking care of me. he's trying to get me some Garrett replacement parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm not pointing fingers to any individual, Clay doesn't assemble turbos.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*

I'll say it again here:
Ran a rotomaster turbo for 12,000 miles without even a hiccup. Currently running a newer GT3582R (new as of two years ago) and it also runs just fine, although some are saying they suck







. Product longevity depends largely on the installer, maintenance, tuning, driving habits.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I'll say it again here:
Ran a rotomaster turbo for 12,000 miles without even a hiccup. Currently running a newer GT3582R (new as of two years ago) and it also runs just fine, although some are saying they suck







. Product longevity depends largely on the installer, maintenance, tuning, driving habits. 

needles do exist in haystacks.
products last longer when proper tooling/materials/engineering are used in production.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
needles do exist in haystacks.
products last longer when proper tooling/materials/engineering are used in production. 

Not as frequently as improper install, poor tuning, high EGT's etc. Not knocking the OP by any means


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

That very much looks like a failure due to high EGTs. VW guys and their off the shelf chip tunes


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Not as frequently as improper install, poor tuning, high EGT's etc. Not knocking the OP by any means

none taken, in fact, i think ill have to agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

in this case, its the EGT's that got me.
lube system feed and drain are working well on this thing so.
and it had been running rich for quite sometime


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

was your turbo t3 a/r 63 @20psi ? what size exhaust do you have do you have cat fitted restrictions in the flow can cause high egts
what octane fuel do you use is there any chance you could have been pulling timing due to hot air intakes making egts even worse do you drive the car hard for long ? what is the weather like there


----------



## jbdubn (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_

and it had been running rich for quite sometime

I though running lean would cause high EGT's ?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (jbdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbdubn* »_
I though running lean would cause high EGT's ?

If there is excessively rich conditions excess fuel can ignite and burn in the turbine housing


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

wow...I'm running a rotomaster and I havent had a single problem with mine...I've also had it on for almost 30,000 miles. I still don't have any shaft play and seals are still good.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (swagger rob)*

I wouldn't even mention egt's as a primary cause of failure with that air-pocket casting. That's like saying water made the titanic sink.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_I wouldn't even mention egt's as a primary cause of failure with that air-pocket casting. That's like saying water made the titanic sink.

wouldn't that both be correct








If EGT's didn't get so high than perhaps that poorly (speculating) casted part wouldn't of failed... and only if the titanic was not in so deep of water or water at all than it couldn't protrude into the hall of the ship through the poor welds... oh and there was that iceburg thing


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Well yes, hitting a lump frozen 'water' was the primary cause of Titanic's demise. And it wasn't welded sir. It was rivetted. Due to Cunard cutting costs, they opted for low grade pig iron rivets against the boat builder's wishes, and they sheared off when struck by the berg. If the better quality iron rivets were used as originally spec'd, there's a good chance Titanic would have survived the impact.
And the same applies with VRTs. Cut corners, and it WILL fail. It's as simple as that.
EGT reading. Check the plugs. White tip = midrange fuelling is too lean. Should be a cardboard colour.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

Thanks for the clarification....


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

lolz







So we have a parallel between the pig iron rivets and the air pocketed housing. Water did sink the titanic but it probably wouldn't have if the rivets weren't sub par, if the ship builder wasn't cutting costs, if the Titanic were on a Caribbean cruise instead of a North Atlantic... if this guy was driving Miss Daisy instead of pushing it a bit with a part that wasn't up to standard.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_lolz







So we have a parallel between the pig iron rivets and the air pocketed housing. Water did sink the titanic but it probably wouldn't have if the rivets weren't sub par, if the ship builder wasn't cutting costs, if the Titanic were on a Caribbean cruise instead of a North Atlantic... if this guy was driving Miss Daisy instead of pushing it a bit with a part that wasn't up to standard.










up to standards?
its an 8 month old Rotomaster right out of the box...

are these things really that bad or what?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

You can see for yourself- look at the hotside pictures from when the turbo was new that the guy posted. The imperfections in the casting where machined around the turbine wheel are plain as day.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_Well yes, hitting a lump frozen 'water' was the primary cause of Titanic's demise. And it wasn't welded sir. It was rivetted. Due to Cunard cutting costs, they opted for low grade pig iron rivets against the boat builder's wishes, and they sheared off when struck by the berg. If the better quality iron rivets were used as originally spec'd, there's a good chance Titanic would have survived the impact.



holy crap. lol!
ive never heard any info on the titanic like that.... especially on here..
awesome


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

I have a brand new t04s that looks exactly like that (minus the carnage), that I bought from Kinetic. Is it safe to assume it was made by Rotomaster?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

Unless its says Garrett on the compressor housing it most likely is a Rotomaster. Mine is still holding up after 10k.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_Well yes, hitting a lump frozen 'water' was the primary cause of Titanic's demise. And it wasn't welded sir. It was rivetted. Due to Cunard cutting costs, they opted for low grade pig iron rivets against the boat builder's wishes, and they sheared off when struck by the berg. If the better quality iron rivets were used as originally spec'd, there's a good chance Titanic would have survived the impact.

actually, I work with several structural engineer's and they all agree it was the high coke content in the steel the Titanic was built from....very brittle, which caused substantial cracking and rivet failures along a substantial length of the hull....so much so that several sections flooded (more than 2 or 3 bulkheads), and this theory is backed-up by the complete hull failure where the hull seperated into 2 peices, adjacent to an expansion joint.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (.LSinLV.)*

Hey guys, just updating this.
I guess CTS got my Rotomaster thru Kinetics...?
i just found my receipt and its from Kinetics Motorsports, yet i went thru CTS to buy it.. 
either way, i am dealing with Mark @ Kinetics, and i have shipped it out to them for inspecrtion for warranty repair/ or just the straight re-build..
at this point i just want the car running again, i twas running so strong then this happen ....








does this kind of repair usualy have a long turn around time?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
does this kind of repair usualy have a long turn around time?

it should only be a couple of days. Since Kinetic is part of ADP, they have a full turbo rebuild facility there.
p.s. Mark is a good guy.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
it should only be a couple of days. Since Kinetic is part of ADP, they have a full turbo rebuild facility there.
p.s. Mark is a good guy. 

awesome thats what i wanted to know.
Thanks TBT.
and yes Mark is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
he's been great with helpin me out so far.
hopefully they can give me a new one under warranty









but probably not.......


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

IMO turbo blankets put a thermal strain on the turbo and this particular one wasn't even water cooled... And the material on the turbine housing has to be high quality: the newer GT series on Garrett state: "Turbine housing is cast from high-nickel "Ni-Resist" material for extreme applications". I don't think this turbo from the looks of it and the pricing was from that material... That's assuming the car was tuned properly and had normal EGTs!


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I didnt see if someone else posted this here, but just fyi, if I remember correctly, Kinetic is only a small part of a larger corporation that manufactures rotomaster, thats why you'll see rotomaster on most kits they sell. I got one of the very first 2.0 turbo kits from kinetic, and it came with a Garret, but now its an option, standard is the rotomaster.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

So im out $700us. 

Kinetics is sticking me with this pouched Rotomaster 

Here is what Mark @ Kinetics had to say. 

after them having it for almost 3 weeks... 



Hello Justin, 



The turbo failed due to contaminated oil which caused bearing wear which caused the turbine wheel to hit the turbine housing. 

Here are your options: 

Garrett 60-1, P-trim CHRA and new turbine housing - $760.00cdn 

Kinetic 60-1, P-trim CHRA and new turbine housing - $600.00cdn 

Or if you want to go a completely different way we do sell the Garrett BB turbos and the Precision HP Billet turbos. 



Let me know what you would like to do. 

Thanks, 

at this point, i feel like theyve cut me short. telling me i bought cheap **** and i should of debated there more expensive line of amazing ball bearing turbos. 

if places cant back up the cheap ****, why sell it? 

this Rotomaster cost me $700+us. and i expected it to last longer than my ebay one i got for $180... and it didnt! 




where do i go from here guys?? 

if i buy a new turbo, it wont be from them, sorry to say it. 

haha maybe Jegs for a turbonetics??


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow has Rotomaster quality gone in the toilet. I still have one on my car for 75000 miles with no issue but it is the old reliable Callaway Rotomaster nothing fancy. I am really shocked that a company that has been in the business for as long as it has went down hill. I guess this is what happens when the name gets bought up. I feel your pain as I have had the bushings go bad on a couple but that is why I swear by ball bearing series turbos any more. Good luck and just think that at least the damage never entered your engine as it was contained to the hot side.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

so they're telling you that it failed due to bad oil (100% your fault, not theirs), yet you say it's their fault? i'm confused.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

precision has a line of oil cooled ball bearing turbos


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VR SEX said:


> precision has a line of oil cooled ball bearing turbos


they've been making them for about a decade now, nothing new there.  (ceramic bearings in fact, but they only run them on one side of the center section)


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

CorvetteKillerVr6 said:


> at this point, i feel like theyve cut me short. telling me i bought cheap **** and i should of debated there more expensive line of amazing ball bearing turbos.
> 
> if places cant back up the cheap ****, why sell it?
> 
> ...



WOW... that amazes me... Well I know where NOT to go for my upgrade


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Badboyr66 said:


> WOW... that amazes me... Well I know where NOT to go for my upgrade


it's sad that a person has a car that doesnt run properly for months, he has numerous threads on it, hardware fails as a result, but he blames a supplier, even though it was 100% not their fault, and then lemming jumps on the bandwagon.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

I've had a Rotomaster T60-1 on my VR6 for probably 3 years now. Bought it from Clay. I have had no issues what so ever.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

92gtikid said:


> I've had a Rotomaster T60-1 on my VR6 for probably 3 years now. Bought it from Clay. I have had no issues what so ever.


what size hotside do you have and what boost do you run ??


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

my point is.. turbo has only has about 10 000 km on it .there was next to zero shaft play at all.

yet there telling the the turbine hit the side of the hotside housing?? and the wont cover it cause i pulled the exhaust housing off to check it out.


either way, it doesnt matter,

Mark @ Kinetics is setting me up with a good deal on a rebuild with a Garrett CHRA and Garret exhaust housing and wheels.


in the end, i never knocked the supplier, i'm pissed @ Rotomaster.

Kinetics and Clay have been great to me so far.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

and its a 0.63a/r hotside and the 60-1(0.70a/r) coldside.

on 440cc Unitronic tune, running 20psi


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

I always wondred wtf it was kinetic sends out, rotomaster/turbonetics/wtf?! There were no markings on mine, except for a turbonetics T on the hotside, and after reading this thread I'm starting to wonder if mine hasn't gone bad as well..:thumbdown:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I here bad stories about rotomaster


I purchase $100 upgrade to precision for a piece of mind


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

dubbinmk2... did you get your kit yet? is it installed?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

no i have not installed it yet, i have other obligation in my life at the moment been super busy with work and been working weekend etc, etc......


I will soon


----------



## Montrocco (Nov 9, 2009)

*Mystery turbo failure*

I saw the exact same failure in a Barber-Saab car with a T25 few years ago. It was a stuck injector and it blow-torched the turbine. What kind of valve overlap do you have? Is there any way you could stick a thermocouple between the banket and turbine housing with your new turbo? that kind of temps to cause taht failure don't lie. If you want the cheap way, just take the blanket away and drive it hard at night. Pull over and pop the hood. After a hard drive, if the turbine housing is dull cherry red (can barely see it), it's ok and it was just a random failure. If it's any brighter, either too much v/v overlap or fuel under boost, same effect blow-torching the turbine. Hope it helps, cheers KF


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

CorvetteKillerVr6 said:


> my point is.. turbo has only has about 10 000 km on it .there was next to zero shaft play at all.
> 
> yet there telling the the turbine hit the side of the hotside housing?? and the wont cover it cause i pulled the exhaust housing off to check it out.
> 
> ...


 borrowed from my post on the first page. 


1.8t67 said:


> guys like you would rather make a friend than build a car. don't worry, it'll happen again.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I'm not claiming that I know what happened to this turbo... or that Kinetic is pulling your chain... but "Contaminated oil" is a get out of jail free card for turbo builders/sellers. It's hard for the turbo owner to refute and places the blame squarely on their shoulders. Let me reiterate, I'm not saying that this is what is going on in this case, only that it's been used many times before. Good luck with the new parts


----------

